# WAGO Tutorials ...jetzt auf YouTube™



## .:WAGO::015844:. (11 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Community,

seit Anfang August haben wir unseren YouTube™-Kanal um die Playlist "*Tutorials | Hilfe und Support*" ergänzt.
In der Playlist stellen wir für euch Anleitungsvideos ein, welche wiederkehrende Fragen, Abläufe und Hilfestellungen behandeln.
Derzeit enthält die neue Playlist bereits Videos zu folgenden Themen und wird nun kontinuierlich erweitert:



Verbindung zu einem Controller über SSH aufbauen
Prozessdaten mit dem Datenlogger speichern
M-Bus-Zähler mit M-Bus-Modul 753-649 auslesen
Frames für Visualisierungsvorlagen in e!COCKPIT verwenden

Wir hoffen euch damit noch besser bei der Umsetzung eurer Projekte unterstützen zu können und freuen uns natürlich auch über Kritik und Anregungen!


Hier gehts zur Playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfPCU8iUgXjoGfkzVrPl6W3suLEeHXfzN


----------

